# How to tell if my baby nigerian doe is polled.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a nigerian doe baby that is 17 days old and I cant really feel any horns. Wouldnt she be growing her horns by now since the boys horns you can really feel. Which they are going to be disbudded tonight. All I feel when I feel for horns on her is real little bumps. But she will be three weeks on Tuesday and nothing yet. But her mom isnt polled that I know of and her dad wasnt I know cause when I seen him he had scurs. But any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the sire... or the dam ...may be carrying the polled gene.....it may be possible........yes ...I would think that she should have something....popping up there..... :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have a pic of her head? polled goats have smooth hair over the horn area, horned goats have swirls where the buds should be.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont know if these will help or not but here they are.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

is the skin over the area where the horns should be "stuck" if they have horns or if can you move it polled. looks polled btw.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

To me she looks polled. :thumb:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

No Idea about your question, but she sure it a cute little thing!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the replies. I just got back a little bit ago from having the boys done. O how it breaks my heart by their little crys of pain. But I know it needs to be done. But I guess if she doesnt have horns by next week then she probably isnt going to have any right. Well thanks again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

poor babies......  :hug: 

Now that I see the pics ...the baby does look polled.... :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep I'd say polled... she's cute BTW


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for saying she is cute. I think so to. She is colored pretty to. She is chocolate on body with black legs and looks like she is going to have a black stripe down her back. Unless her color changes as she grows. What color would you call that. I so hope she is polled that would be awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is chocolate Chamoisee

Looks polled to me


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She looks polled to me as well. I did have a baby Nigerian doe earlier this year that took a long time to get her horn buds. She was almost 5 weeks old by the time she was ready to disbud and the gal was very careful because she has a dainty head. Her head looked smooth and polled but she was horned, just took longer than normal to get her buds up.  :shrug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yea I figured I would just whatch her in the next few weeks, and see if they come in. I will then take her to get her disbudded. But at least mommy got to keep one baby last night when I took the boys to be done. This is something I really need to learn how to do. That away I dont have to take them anywhere. But yea she may have horns just havnt really came up yet. We shall see.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wait and see. I've had numerous kids born who "looked polled" by the theory I've used in the past. Which was size, shape of head and also hair growth over horn buds. None of the methods work conclusively. The 3 I just knew were polled this year are horned.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She looks like she has horns to me. Most does dont get bumps nearly as soon as bucks. I have seen nigies nearly three months old before they are ready to disbud. 
There is a chance having two hored parents that she could be pooled. However BOTH of her parents would have to be carrying the polled gene, meaning that at least one of their parents would have to be polled. As far as i know the polled gene is recessive.
beth


----------

